

Samy is my hero (old - first MySpace worm) - btilly
http://namb.la/popular/

======
btilly
When this happened Samy was the roommate of a coworker of mine. Some time
after the described events my coworker was in the shower when he heard
hammering on the door saying, "OPEN UP! THIS IS THE POLICE!" He called back,
"Just a minute, I'm in the shower." "THIS THE THE POLICE! COME OUT NOW!"

He thought it someone playing a joke so he decided to play along. He wrapped a
towel around himself, opened the door, and found at least a half-dozen guns
pointed at him from officers in several different forces, FBI, local police,
etc. Let's just say that dripping wet and naked under a towel that is slipping
off is not how you want to be for the next half-hour in front of a group like
that. Particularly when they are not all men.

It turns out that they had a warrant to remove all computer equipment from the
premises. Whether or not it belonged to Samy. This included my coworker's
laptop. He was fast on his feet though, he pointed out his laptop and said,
"That is eBay property, you'll have to talk with eBay legal before taking it."
(We worked for Rent.com which had been purchased by eBay. The laptop was his
personal laptop, but did contain some proprietary eBay stuff, mostly VPN stuff
so he could work from home.) He managed to convince them not to take his
laptop.

Samy's stuff, however, was gone for an extended time. His case got settled out
of court. I don't remember the exact details, but I think he wasn't supposed
to use the Internet outside of a work context for a period of time.

